# Who Wants a



## Fujidave (Apr 19, 2018)

Fight...lol


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 19, 2018)

He's a big guy...............


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 20, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> He's a big guy...............



Glad I had the zoom even though you can get close.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 20, 2018)

I like steak.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a big guy...............
> ...



Long zoom!! Bought an Angus bull about that size once. We unloaded him into the barn, because he seemed a little wild. He promptly went through the wall, across the barnyard, through the fence, across a road , through the fence on the other side, then the line at the other end of the pasture, and two more neighbors fences. Took us three days to finally corral him. When we did he went back on the truck for a trip to the sale barn before he had time to rest up.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 20, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I like steak.



I was thinking that looks like a whole lot of cheeseburgers! 



Fujidave said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a big guy...............
> ...



Don't blame you one bit, pretty sure he can outrun me.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 20, 2018)

I did give his head a scratch, but he kept an eye on Susie who was on the lead.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Susie who was on the lead.



What breed is Susie? Two all time great cattle dogs in my life was an English Shepard and a Long Coat Shepard. They were so good and so quick that even a 2000 lb bulk did what they said.


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 21, 2018)

At least he is not trying to lick a power outlet while still dripping water from the stock tank.......


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 21, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Susie who was on the lead.
> ...



Susie is a Jack Chi, half chihuahua and jack russell.  She looks more like a very small jack russell though.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2018)

When I hear the word  bull or see bull pictures, I think army tank with hatch opening peeking out with camera lens.pretty safe in there.Great shots


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff15 said:
> ...


You poked it with something pointy ha


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 27, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> When I hear the word  bull or see bull pictures, I think army tank with hatch opening peeking out with camera lens.pretty safe in there.Great shots



Thank you David.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 27, 2018)

1) Steak ...?

2) Piece of me ...?

3) Ton ana half of pure Sussex County bull ...?


----------



## Fujidave (May 1, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> 1) Steak ...?
> 
> 2) Piece of me ...?
> 
> 3) Ton ana half of pure Sussex County bull ...?



There are four of them that size when we walk past, Susie is always on the lead.


----------



## PJcam (May 1, 2018)

Great shots fujidave, that is a powerful machine you have there. 

The bull I mean.


----------



## Fujidave (May 1, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Shout out "pepper sauce", he goes apesh*t !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PJcam said:


> Great shots fujidave, that is a powerful machine you have there.
> 
> The bull I mean.



I don`t think I`d fancy my chances trying to carve that..lol


----------



## Gary A. (May 1, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Steak ...?
> ...


Smart move.  Note to Self: Send dog in first when encountering tons of hoofed beef.


----------

